
Show HN: Build, run and share React Native apps in your browser - jozan
https://rnplay.org/
======
grrowl
One day there'll be a collection of React-Native view components which output
HTML/DOM, and it will be a terrible, fantastic, horrible day.

~~~
cheeaun
[https://github.com/KodersLab/react-native-for-
web](https://github.com/KodersLab/react-native-for-web)
[https://github.com/necolas/react-native-
web](https://github.com/necolas/react-native-web)

~~~
morley
As dumb as that sounds, it's not entirely without merit. React Native's direct
goal isn't write-once-run-anywhere, it's write-once-write-anywhere. That's a
good goal for a place with as many engineers as Facebook does, but smaller
teams might place more importance on write-once-run-anywhere.

------
OliC
We've gone full circle!

------
stevenh
Were the accusations that React's license enables Facebook to steal your
entire project without facing any legal consequences ever addressed?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8985541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8985541)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8901357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8901357)

~~~
floriancargoet
The patent grant has been updated in April.

[https://code.facebook.com/posts/1639473982937255/updating-
ou...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/1639473982937255/updating-our-open-
source-patent-grant/)

[https://github.com/facebook/react/commit/b8ba8c83f318b84e429...](https://github.com/facebook/react/commit/b8ba8c83f318b84e42933f6928f231dc0918f864#diff-7373d27f0ea94a5b649f893e20fffeda)

------
beefsack
Would love to see the ability to build Android apps too now that Android
support has been released.

~~~
jozan
We're working on getting Android support along with other devices (iPhone
5/6/6+).

------
joshcrowder
This has come along way in the last six months! Great work guys :)

~~~
jozan
Thanks! We have worked quite a lot in the past month to push this out.

Special thanks to Joshua who has done the groundwork with others. He's a great
guy and it's been pleasure to work with him.

------
axx
Really cool idea, hope to see more examples! :)

~~~
jozan
We have plans to add more examples and complete apps as well in the future.

Support for Android will come later, also landscape mode for simulator etc.

------
joseraul
Looks like this React Native showcase is built with Angular!

~~~
jozan
Backend is powered by Rails. The editor is React app and the site is partly
using React components.

